# Orchid Winter group display



## eOrchids (Feb 1, 2016)

It was such a lovely day yesterday here in NJ (50'F), I decided to take a group photo outside while watering my orchids.







Enjoy!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice! Was 62 in one spot when I was coming back from Barnegat light


Elmer Nj


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2016)

To water, did you use melted snow?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 1, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> To water, did you use melted snow?



No, I use RO water. If the temperate is decent (50+), I bring my orchids outside to water rather than than the bathtub.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> To water, did you use melted snow?



'Just add ice' orchids


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmmm, nicer today.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2016)

Lovely group!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow, what a lovely group photo...so jealous, lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful flowers, but that snow in the background would
scare me...Phals. in the snow...yikes!


----------



## troy (Feb 18, 2016)

Excellent bloomings 2 spikes on yur catasetum, very nice!!! Nice colored & shaped micranthums


----------

